# Cadillac sales are up a massive 20% for the 4th consecutive month



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Cadillac must be doing something right. For the 4th consecutive month their global sales are up 20%

Cadillac sold 28,239 vehicles globally in October, an increase of 21.2 percent from the same month a year ago. This is the fifth consecutive month of double-digit percentage increases for Cadillac, the last four of which have topped 20 percent.

The brand's top-selling product line, the new XT5 luxury crossover, sold 10,282 units in October, the highest since its launch earlier this year. Sales of the ATS sport sedan and coupe totaled 6,000 for the month, an increase of 9.8 percent globally. The XTS sedan saw a jump of 29.5 percent.

Cadillac sales in China skyrocketed in October, increasing 117.2 percent. For the year to date, the brand has grown sales 43 percent in China and 8.2 percent globally.

In the U.S., total sales contracted 9.4 percent impacted by an 18 percent decline in fleet deliveries while the brand continued to earn higher transaction prices from buyers. For the year to date, Cadillac average transaction prices topped $53,000 per unit (according to J.D. Power Information Network) an increase of nearly $2,000 - and ranked second in the industry among full-line luxury brands.

"Cadillac's product substance is driving consistent global growth, not only in sales volume but also in terms of brand prestige," said Cadillac President Johan de Nysschen. "The new products launched this year continue to gain momentum as we elevate all aspects of our business to a more premium position globally."

Cadillac sales in key regions appear in the table below.



*Hyundai had record sales this past October, read about it here!*

_*BMW sales are down again for October, check out the numbers here!*_


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Sales for October were up 4937. Sales in China for October were up 6745. So, ignoring China, sales for the rest of the world are down. They sold almost as many cars in China as the USA.


----------



## pistolpuma (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm surprised the ELR is still around.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

I mean they are definitely improving but I still dislike their interiors. Still a bit gimicky and feel cheap compared to the Germans


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> Sales for October were up 4937. Sales in China for October were up 6745. So, ignoring China, sales for the rest of the world are down.


Assuming China remaining equal, I calculated -7.7% down.

I can cay that the XT5 is an hit around here


----------



## tmesher (Nov 20, 2010)

They are so freakin ugly inside and out. It bewilders me how they sell any. Sales up from nothing I guess yields 20%. It's all spin.


----------

